# PC von außen kühlen?



## yoschka (16. Juli 2010)

*PC von außen kühlen?*

Hallo zusammen!
Die hohen Temperaturen machen auch meinem PC stark zu schaffen, die Graka läuft schon ohne große Beanspruchung auf um die 60°C. 
Hab mir jetzt natürlich Kühlmöglichkeiten überlegt, neue Investitionen kommen bei mir aber leider aktuell nicht in Frage (armer Schüler, höhö). Aber könnte man nicht einfach Kühlakkus an die Seitenwand des PC "schnallen"? Das fördert doch auch die Kühlung und fährt die Temperaturen herab oder?
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen oder Meinungen dazu? Oder ganz andere aber einfache und möglichst billige Methoden?

Danke für alle Antwort!
lg
yoschka


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Ich denke nicht das Kühlakkus so viel Bringen,weil...die Kühlakkus kühlen das Case....und dann ist da ne fette Isolierschicht in form von heisser Luft bis zu den zu Kühlenden Objekten.

Was hilft ist halt das übliche:
Sauber machen
Luftzug optiemieren
bessere Kühlung(Mugen 2,35€)


----------



## Bruce112 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

kauf dir von baumarkt 10 euro  ne ventilator mach den gehüse auf von seitenteil und setz den ventilator davor .


----------



## Kevaldo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Kühlakkus so viel Bringen,weil...die Kühlakkus kühlen das Case....und dann ist da ne fette Isolierschicht in form von heisser Luft bis zu den zu Kühlenden Objekten.
> 
> Was hilft ist halt das übliche:
> Sauber machen
> ...


Gib mal bitte einen Link wo der Mugen 2,35 Euro kostet


----------



## ReaCT (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



Kevaldo schrieb:


> Gib mal bitte einen Link wo der Mugen 2,35 Euro kostet



er meint den Mugen 2 der 35 € kostete. Das Komma soll wohl zum trennen da sein. 

btt: Ich glaube nicht das die Dinger was bringen. Bei mir wird das Case gerade einmal 3 Grad wärmer wie der Raum. Außerdem müsste das Case ja dann die Luft entwärmen was ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann.

[Ironie]->Wenn dein Case aber aus Plastik ist und du mit einer Fermi auf Silent machst, würde es schwarze Dunstschwaden vermindern <-[Ironie]


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



ReaCT schrieb:


> er meint den Mugen 2 der 35 € kostete. Das Komma soll wohl zum trennen da sein.
> Ironie]


 

Jop,genau so meinte ich das


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Bei diesen Temps ist das nun mal so, den Lüfter deiner Graka kannst du prima mit dem MSI Afterburner regeln. Kann ein paar Grad bringen... Sonst halt das übliche, was schon empfohlen wurde. Mehr Gehäuselüfter oder gleich ein neues Case mit besserem Luftstrom, würden vielleicht noch weitere °C bringen


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Die einzige Möglichkeit, soetwas sinnvoll umzusetzen wäre in Kombination mit einer WaKü, dann könntest du Eiswürfel oder eventuell auch solche Kühlakkus in den AGB geben; so bringt das aber genau nichts


----------



## Nixtreme (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Also ich möchte mal ernsthaft auf diesen Thread antworten, auch wenn der Anblick von einem Gehäuse, umringt von Kühlakkus sicher ulkig wäre. Aber hey, den Anblick meiner alten Graka im Backofen fand ich auch zum schießen, gebracht hat's trotzdem was 

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, wie schon gesagt, dass das Gehäuse einigermaßen gut von deiner Hartware thermisch isoliert ist! Es heizt sich deswegen ja auch nur sehr langsam auf. Außerdem hättest du bei Kühlakkus zeimlich schnell im innern deinen Gehäuses Kondenswasser! Die billigste methode ist echt ein großer Ventilator, Seitenteil raus, und alle Lüfter (Graka, CPU usw.) auf 100%. Dass du dann nur noch mit Headset vernünftig zocken kannst versteht sich von alleine.


Oder du gehst gleich ins Freibad und genießt die wenigen heißen Tage die uns das Wetter in Deutschland gewährt. Zum Zocken bleibt dann spätestens ab Ende September wieder genug Zeit ^^ Mein Bad Company2 Account verzeichnet zurzeit auch keinerlei XP-Zuwachs


----------



## Moritz2000 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Die billigste methode ist echt ein großer Ventilator, Seitenteil raus, und alle Lüfter (Graka, CPU usw.) auf 100%. Dass du dann nur noch mit Headset vernünftig zocken kannst versteht sich von alleine.
> 
> 
> Oder du gehst gleich ins Freibad und genießt die wenigen heißen Tage die uns das Wetter in Deutschland gewährt. Zum Zocken bleibt dann spätestens ab Ende September wieder genug Zeit ^^ Mein Bad Company2 Account verzeichnet zurzeit auch keinerlei XP-Zuwachs




Ich probier heute mal, um wieviel sich die Temperatur mit einem Ventilator senkt, das würde mich mal interessieren 

Mein BF2 Account verzeichnet durchaus Zuwachs - was soll man denn nachts machen, wenn Freibäder zu haben


----------



## schlappe89 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Ventilator wäre für mich das Letzte was ich machen würde. Lärm und Staub ...
60° bei der Graka im Idle ist doch nicht schlecht, außerdem kommt es auf die Lasttemp an.
Irgendwie seh ich das Problem nicht.


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Ich würde gar nichts für so billige Methoden ausgeben.
Eigentlich ist man auch selbst Schuld, wenn man Gehäuse und Kühler kauft, die sehr billig sind.
Von denen kann man keine Wunder erwarten, die sorgen dafür, dass es grade so läuft.
Ein Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow, dazu noch einen tollen Cpu Kühler wie den Scythe Yasya und man hat seine Ruhe.
Sind 70-100€, je nachdem.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Bzg. der Kühlakkus => Ich habe die letzte Woche jeden Tag im obersten Stockwerk eines Einfamilienhauses eine Strategie und COD:4 Lan gemacht. Mehrere Laptops sind ausgegangen und wenn man einen Kühlakku oder ein Kühlpack (das selbe nur halt zum bewegen also nicht fest) unter den Laptop gelegt hat wurden sie gleich deutlich schneller , leiser und Kühler.

Ob es bei einem Desktop Pc sinnvoll ist glaube ich nicht denn zur Hardware sind noch 5 cm platz und selbst bei -25 Grad der Kühlaggregate wäre das nicht ausreichend und die Teile schmelzen ja auch (Kondenswasser).

 Dann hast du ein Wakü xD


----------



## Nixtreme (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Mein BF2 Account verzeichnet durchaus Zuwachs - was soll man denn nachts machen, wenn Freibäder zu haben



Schwitzen und versuchen trotz der Hitze irgendwie einzuschlafen?
So mach's ich zumindest 

Hast ja recht, mich wurmts ja auch, dass ich die Graka künstlich heruntertakten (auf 600/400) muss damit die nicht bei der kleinsten Belastung (Youtube-Videos ) röhrt wie ein Elch...

edit:
@kress: mein Gehäuse ist Luftmengenbeförderungsmäßig die reinste Turbine, aber wenn die Luft die befördert wird (sprich, die Raumtemperatur  ) von Haus aus 32°C hat, helfen nichtmal der verbaute Mugen2, die EKL Heidi, 2x120er+2x140er BQ Silent Wings. Bei gutem Wetter im Sommer knallt die Sonne 8 Stunden Pro tag ins Zimmer rein, momentan sinds 30,7°C. Bin ich jetzt auch selber Schuld weil ich den PC nicht in der Küche oder im Treppenhaus stehen hab?


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Bei Laptops ist das sicher sinnvoll...da gibts aber auch keine insolierende Luft...und das Luft am besten Isoliert sollt jeder wissen


----------



## Jägermaister (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

ich stimme kress zu. einfach gute komponenten kaufen und dann läuft das schon. habe auch 30°c raumtemperatur und meine stark übertaktete grafikkarte (gtx 275 @770/1620/1280) läuft unter last mit max.62 °c. und sonst halt noch undervolten sofern das möglich ist.


----------



## Moritz2000 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Schwitzen und versuchen trotz der Hitze irgendwie einzuschlafen?
> So mach's ich zumindest



Ich sags dir, ich habe eine bessere Technik: so lange zocken, bis du totmüde bist, ins Bett fällst, und schläfst  Da stört dich die Hitze gar nicht 

aT: Mag sein, dass ihr nichts von einem Lüfter haltet (ich auch nicht, aber ich werde es rein experimentell mal ausprobieren), aber wer vlt nicht gerade einen 100er parat hat, um sich ein entsprechendes Gehäuse mit Lüftern, gutem Airflow etc hat, für den ist das vlt keine so schlechte Idee...


----------



## Homerclon (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Ich probier heute mal, um wieviel sich die Temperatur mit einem Ventilator senkt, das würde mich mal interessieren


Funktioniert wunderbar, °C Werte kann ich aber nicht liefern, kein Sensor/Messgerät vorhanden.

Kaputter Lüfter (Stillstand) meiner alten Radeon 9800 (Referenzdesign) wird mehr als nur ausgeglichen.
Ohne Ventilator: Absturz, nach wenigen Minuten. Auch mit reduziertem Takt.
Mit Ventilator: Kein Absturz, sogar mit höherem Speichertakt bei mehrstündigen Spielsession.

Nein, ich werde der GraKa kein neuen Kühler spendieren. Wird kaum noch genutzt und in absehbarer Zeit gar nicht mehr. Wüsste zudem nicht wo ich sehr kostengünstig an ein passenden kommen sollte, außer vielleicht eBay.


----------



## Moritz2000 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Habe gerade mal ein paar Minuten getestet, schon 7° kühler


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC von außen kühlen?*

Also ich hab zwar auch höhere Temps, bei mir im Zimmer warns auch mal 27°C und mehr nach ein paar Stunden zocken, hab schon geschwitzt.
Aber gegen die Luftförderung+ordentliche Kühler bin ich noch locker im grünen Bereich. Und das mit einer 5850 Twin Frozr II, die nicht ganz so gut kühlt.
Aber bei der Cpu (x4 955) komm ich nicht über 50°C, der Mugen 2 schaffts.


----------

